# Τι είναι ο αμερικανικός βαθμός 3.9; / Grade point average (GPA)



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο, η Τζένιφερ Λόρενς "Αποφοίτησε από το Λύκειο δύο χρόνια νωρίτερα από το κανονικό, με μέσο όρο 3,9, για να ξεκινήσει την καριέρα της ως ηθοποιός!" Καλό θα ήταν να έχει κάνει μια μικρή έρευνα ο δημοσιογράφος ώστε να πληροφορηθούν καλύτερα οι αναγνώστες τι σημαίνει αυτός ο βαθμός, και μάλιστα για ένα παιδί που τελειώνει το λύκειο δυο χρόνια νωρίτερα από το κανονικό. Λοιπόν:
*The 1-2-3-4 system*
Some school districts use a 1-2-3-4 rating system for grades at the Elementary (K-5) level, notably many California school districts including The Los Angeles Unified School District (LAUSD) who switched with the class of 2000. The four-point scale more clearly indicates proficiency levels in core subjects by segmenting students who are proficient (4&3) and ready to advance, from those who are not meeting all required standards (2&1) and should not advance. Most notably this removes the "C" rating which did not clearly partition students who should advance from those who should not.



Percentage|Grade/Mark|Assigned Meaning|Numeric Grade
90-100|4|Advanced, exceeds standards|4.0
80-89|3|Meets standards|3.0
70-79|2|Partially proficient|2.0
0-60|1|Not proficient|1.0
​*The grade point average* (GPA) is a number that represents the average of a student's grades during their time at an institution. Usually it is weighted by number of credits given for the enrolled course. Most high schools and nearly all colleges in the United States use a four-point system. Under this system, the maximum grade point average is 4.0, which is equivalent to receiving an A in every course. Numerical values are applied to grades as follows:

​*A = 4*​*B = 3*​*C = 2*​*D = 1*​*F = 0

*​This allows grades to be easily averaged. Additionally, many schools add .33 for a + grade and subtract .33 for a − grade. Thus, a B+ yields a 3.33 whereas an A– yields a 3.67. A+s, if given, are usually assigned a value of 4.0 (equivalent to an A) due to the common assumption that a 4.00 is the best possible grade-point average, although 4.33 is awarded at some institutions. In some places, .25 or .3 instead of .33 is added for a + grade and subtracted for a − grade. Other institutions maintain a mid grade and award .5 for the grade. For example, an AB would receive a 3.5 grade point and a BC would receive a 2.5 grade point.​The industry standard for graduation from undergraduate institutions is a minimum 2.0 average. Most graduate schools have required a 3.0 grade point average since 1975 (the transition began two decades earlier), but some schools still have 2.75 as their pass standard. Some doctoral programs do not have a formal pass standard, but it is unlikely, however, that they would retain a student who is doing work below 'B' quality.​Most American law schools require no more than a 2.0 grade point average to qualify for the professional doctorate in law. This is because law school grades are usually based on a strict bell curve system which typically results in the failure of 10-30% of first year students. A few law schools require 2.3 or 2.5 for post-doctoral degrees, such as the American LL.M. or S.J.D. degrees. Regular graduate schools have commonly eliminated the D grade because anything below a C is considered failing.​
Καταλαβαίνουμε λοιπόν ότι ο βαθμός 3.9 στα 4.0 σημαίνει 97,5%, ή αν το αναγάγουμε στη γνωστή μας εικοσάβαθμη κλίμακα του ελληνικού σχολείου, είναι 19,5. Άριστη λοιπόν η Τζένιφερ και μάλιστα μεταξύ συμμαθητών που ήταν δυο χρόνια μεγαλύτεροι.

Και μια παρατήρηση: βλέπουμε ότι στο αμερικανικό σχολικό σύστημα η βάση είναι το 60% και όχι το 50% που έχουμε στα ελληνικά σχολεία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ξεστραβώθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2014)

Τα συμπεράσματα για τη βάση σε άλλες χώρες δεν είναι και τόσο ξεκάθαρα. Κάθε σύστημα έχει το δικό του, και εντός του κάθε συστήματος μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι. 

Εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με σχολεία αλλά με πανεπιστήμια, που είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο από άποψη βαθμών. Στα μηχανολογικά μαθήματα η βάση είναι το (άκουσον- άκουσον) 40%. Δηλαδή με λίγο σπρώξιμο από εδώ, με λίγο μπλα μπλα από εκεί, περνάει κανείς. Ο καλός βαθμός είναι το 65%. Και το άριστα είναι το 100%, γιατί φυσικά αν έχεις π.χ. διαγώνισμα μαθηματικών και τα έχεις όλα σωστά, τι θα σου βάλουν; Όποτε γκρινιάζω ότι δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή, να περνάει ο άλλος με 40 τους φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί λέει έτσι ήταν εξαπανέκαθεν. 
Από την άλλη όταν ήμουνα στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες, η βάση ήταν 60% και η λογική για το άριστα ήταν: 90-100% παίρνει ο Θεός, 80-90% ο νομπελίστας, οι φοιτητές 75%. Οι πολύ καλοί φοιτητές άντε να πάνε μέχρι 79.9%. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι οι αμερικανοί συμφοιτητές μου τα είχαν βάψει μαύρα γιατί πώς θα εξηγούσαν μετά στους συμπατριώτες τους ότι το 75% ήταν άριστα, γιατί λέει στις ΗΠΑ οι βαθμοί είναι πιο φουσκωμένοι και 65 παίρνει ο χαζός της τάξης. 
Οπότε όλα είναι σχετικά. Το 60 των ΗΠΑ μπορεί να είναι τόσο εύκολο όσο το 40 του ΗΒ. 

ΥΓ Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι η παγκόσμια φοιτητική σταθερά δεν είναι σταθερά. 
ΥΓ2 Φυσικά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η Τζένιφερ Λόρενς δεν ήταν καλή μαθήτρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Μεταξύ 61 και 70 δεν έχει επιδόσεις;


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μεταξύ 61 και 70 δεν έχει επιδόσεις;



Κάπου μπέρδεψαν τα δύο συστήματα. 

Για το A - F έχουμε:

90-100%+ = A 
80-89% = B 
70-79% = C 
60-69% =D 
0-59% = F

Γράφει στο #1:
«Most notably this removes the "C" rating which did not clearly partition students who should advance from those who should not.»

Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει αναπόφευκτα η αντιστοίχιση 1-2-3-4 στο A-B-C-D-F.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει αναπόφευκτα η αντιστοίχιση 1-2-3-4 στο A-B-C-D-F.


A score of understatements...


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 15, 2014)

Ένα σχόλιο απλό: το σύστημα με τους αριθμούς είναι πιο δίκαιο από το σύστημα με τα γράμματα για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι μπορείς να επιβραβεύσεις τον πολύ καλό ή τον Θεό ή να διαχωρίσεις την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια από την καλή, για παράδειγμα. Έτσι, στον φοιτητή του Α, εσύ δίνεις 98 στο άψογο γραπτό ή εργασία και 92 στο εξαιρετικό. Έτσι όλοι παίρνουν αυτό που τους αξίζει. Ενώ με το απλό Α (που κι εγώ πλέον είμαι αναγκασμένος να βάζω) δίνεις το ίδιο στο 98 και στο 92 του άνωθεν παραδείγματος...


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Κάπου μπέρδεψαν τα δύο συστήματα.
> 
> Για το A - F έχουμε:
> 
> ...



Also, where the f... is E, then?


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2014)

Οι βαθμοί είναι A-B-C-D· το F δηλώνει το "Fail".


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Έτσι, στον φοιτητή του Α, εσύ δίνεις 98 στο άψογο γραπτό ή εργασία και 92 στο εξαιρετικό.



Άμα είναι άψογο, γιατί όχι 100;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το σύστημα με βάση το 60% χρησιμοποιείται πια και σε όλα τα διπλώματα ξένων γλωσσών (και νέων ελληνικών για ξένους).


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 16, 2014)

Παράδειγμα ήταν SBE. Δεν είπα ότι δεν θα το δώσω. :)


----------

